# 2013 Ram 2500 SLT



## 77gmcserria (Feb 9, 2008)

I was wondering if I could put a plow on a 2013 Ram 2500 SLT that has the Protection Group (transfer case skid plate) and has the Cummins engine (180 Amp alternator)?

When you go to "Build Your Own" on the Ram site the Heavy Duty Snow Plow Prep Group it adds the transfer case skid plate and a 180 Amp alternator. So it seems to me that you wouldn't need the Heavy Duty Snow Plow Prep Group. Do you agree?


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

No. I've got a '13 diesel with a plow on it. I do have the snow plow prep package, but only because it happened to have it when I bought it. It's not necessary. Although, the plow prep package does add a 220 amp alternator, not 180. I'm spec'ing a new one out now. gas engine plow prep, 220 amp alternator. You can put a plow on your truck no problem.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

I have a 14 with the 6.7. You wouldn't be sorry upgrading to the 220 amp alternator. I'm looking into it. i dont know how cold it is where you are but here we a lot of below 0 weather. When its that cold the heater grid cycles a lot put a plow, auxiliary lighting, etc. on top of the grid heater and it can really strain the system. But as Jeff said its not necessary. You could upgrade later. I also have a very heavy V plow. I had to put in stronger coils up front that also served as a level kit to get the specs right on the plow frame.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I bought my '14 6.7 in Kalifornia, not sure if they know what a plow prep package is oot there. 

Not sure I have the Protection Group either. Haven't had a problem yet, other than batteries only lasting aboot 3 years.


----------



## 77gmcserria (Feb 9, 2008)

ktfbgb what brand coil springs did you use for the front?


----------



## 77gmcserria (Feb 9, 2008)

The funny thing is that I use the config tool for 4 different plow manufactures and for Fisher and Boss it shows me that it only allows a 7.5' plow. With Meyer and Western I'm able to get an 8' plow.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Ignore all of that crap. Just know that you can put pretty much any manufacturers plow on there of any size, other than a Blizzard/SnowEx 8611. I wasn't supposed to be able to put the plow on my truck that I did, and there are many others on here in the same situation. We put them on and run them. It's the diesel that is not allowing you to go bigger on their sites, because it eats up a lot of your FAWR, but you can do it and you'll be fine.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

77gmcserria said:


> ktfbgb what brand coil springs did you use for the front?


I used the TuffTruck springs. You can order them in stock height with a higher weight rating. Or if you need to level the front you can get taller ones that lift it 2.5" as well as being rated for more weight. That way you dont have to use the pucks to lift it. If you go that route get some bilstein shocks to account for the longer throw. I drive a lot of nasty dirt two track roads and I think the ride is nicer with the heavier springs.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

JustJeff said:


> Ignore all of that crap. Just know that you can put pretty much any manufacturers plow on there of any size, other than a Blizzard/SnowEx 8611. I wasn't supposed to be able to put the plow on my truck that I did, and there are many others on here in the same situation. We put them on and run them. It's the diesel that is not allowing you to go bigger on their sites, because it eats up a lot of your FAWR, but you can do it and you'll be fine.


^^^^ this as well.


----------



## 77gmcserria (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks for the info!!


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

ktfbgb said:


> I have a 14 with the 6.7. You wouldn't be sorry upgrading to the 220 amp alternator. I'm looking into it. i dont know how cold it is where you are but here we a lot of below 0 weather. When its that cold the heater grid cycles a lot put a plow, auxiliary lighting, etc. on top of the grid heater and it can really strain the system.


Before you waste your money on 40 more charging amps (at full RPM mind you) do yourself a favor and look into your batteries and or your cable sizing.

I seldom see a truck that needs an alternator more than it needs batteries...


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Philbilly2 said:


> Before you waste your money on 40 more charging amps (at full RPM mind you) do yourself a favor and look into your batteries and or your cable sizing.
> 
> I seldom see a truck that needs an alternator more than it needs batteries...


Thanks Phil. The batteries will be replaced before the start of this season as they are 3 years old now. Lights have dimmed when the heater grid comes on since day one. I read that its common as the grids eat a lot of the angry pixies. Then with adding the plow, jagoff bar, etc. i was considering it. Do you think it would come off the line with undersized wiring?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I would start by putting a heavier gauge from your alternator to your batteries personally. Also, clean and re ground your current batteries. What is there now from factory, like a 12 or 10 gauge wire on the alternator? Very small for the amount of power that needs to flow...

I am just saying that you would be better off with new batteries or even more batteries, before a higher amp alternator, that needs the big RPM's to even produce the power that it claims. And the faster (higher amp) you charge a battery, the quicker you weaken it also (food for thought)

I just don't see big alternators as a benefit in plowing. You need storage more than you need production...


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Philbilly2 said:


> I would start by putting a heavier gauge from your alternator to your batteries personally. Also, clean and re ground your current batteries. What is there now from factory, like a 12 or 10 gauge wire on the alternator? Very small for the amount of power that needs to flow...
> 
> I am just saying that you would be better off with new batteries or even more batteries, before a higher amp alternator, that needs the big RPM's to even produce the power that it claims. And the faster (higher amp) you charge a battery, the quicker you weaken it also (food for thought)
> 
> I just don't see big alternators as a benefit in plowing. You need storage more than you need production...


Ok thanks for the tips. Ill try bigger guage wire when i swap out the batteries. I installed 4 guage wire to my fuse block for my led lights and come to think of it I'm pretty sure that was much bigger than what was on the alternator.


----------

